# Any cat experts?? Help me!



## California Girl

I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats. 

So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat? 

I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.


----------



## editec

Vomiting every time it eats?

A trip to the vet seems warranted.


----------



## Sodafin

It sounds like fur balls to me - this is very common, very natural and not difficult to cure. 

All she needs is a little Lactulose oil mixed in with her next meal. You should be able to pick some up from any vet supply store. That helps her shit them out. (Cod liver oil, butter or olive also work, but not so well. You can also just dab a little on her paws, which she will lick off)

But the best bet is a trip to the vet for an x-ray.


----------



## California Girl

Thanks both. I'll do that in the meantime and get her to the vets asap. Don't want her suffering.


----------



## WillowTree

Does she look underweight and malnourished? How long has she been doing this? I say vet.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cats are something like four times more susceptible to physical malignancies than humans.  I agree that going to the vet is a very good idea.


----------



## Care4all

She is homesick and misses her owner....get her to the vet, they may give an IV to feed her...cats can not go without food/ nourishment for long without messing them up inside...get a sweater or piece of clothing from the owner that she can sleep on and soak in the smell of her, that she is used to....

Also, give her a lot of love and petting if she lets you and make her feel like your home is her home and this is not temporary.

A girl I worked with went to Paris on vacation...she had a few people from work stop by her house to feed her cat while she was away...they alternated....well, none of them ever physically saw the cat eat, but all thought the cat was eating, when they got there if old food was left in the bowl, they cleaned it out and gave the cat new, fresh food....when they got their turn.  None communicated with eachother, just did their duty of putting fresh food and water in the cat's feeding dish....by the time the girl had gotten home, the cat was nearly dead from lack of nourishment, she had to take it to the vet for an IV and nourishment...the doc said the cat was missing her and sick that her owner was not around, and this is why the cat did not eat.

Something like this could be what is going on with this cat you inherited,  It could be sick to its stomach because she misses her owner.  

Also, there are FUNDS out there, to help pets who have terminally ill owners that can help pay the vet bill...ask the receptionist at the vets office....

Matt and I recently rescued a stray that we had to have fixed, (unknown to us, she was already pregnant) and there was a fund the receptionists told us about and connected us with for helping to "fix" strays, that paid 1/3 of the Vet costs to do such, and the Vet then contributed 1/3 of the cost, (of which could be writen off of his taxes) and we paid the other 1/3 of the costs...

But as said, my best guess is that the cat is lonely for its owner, and the "way it was" before her owner became ill.  

care


----------



## California Girl

Care4all said:


> She is homesick and misses her owner....get her to the vet, they may give an IV to feed her...cats can not go without food/ nourishment for long without messing them up inside...get a sweater or piece of clothing from the owner that she can sleep on and soak in the smell of her, that she is used to....
> 
> Also, give her a lot of love and petting if she lets you and make her feel like your home is her home and this is not temporary.
> 
> A girl I worked with went to Paris on vacation...she had a few people from work stop by her house to feed her cat while she was away...they alternated....well, none of them ever physically saw the cat eat, but all thought the cat was eating, when they got there if old food was left in the bowl, they cleaned it out and gave the cat new, fresh food....when they got their turn.  None communicated with eachother, just did their duty of putting fresh food and water in the cat's feeding dish....by the time the girl had gotten home, the cat was nearly dead from lack of nourishment, she had to take it to the vet for an IV and nourishment...the doc said the cat was missing her and sick that her owner was not around, and this is why the cat did not eat.
> 
> Something like this could be what is going on with this cat you inherited,  It could be sick to its stomach because she misses her owner.
> 
> Also, there are FUNDS out there, to help pets who have terminally ill owners that can help pay the vet bill...ask the receptionist at the vets office....
> 
> Matt and I recently rescued a stray that we had to have fixed, (unknown to us, she was already pregnant) and there was a fund the receptionists told us about and connected us with for helping to "fix" strays, that paid 1/3 of the Vet costs to do such, and the Vet then contributed 1/3 of the cost, (of which could be writen off of his taxes) and we paid the other 1/3 of the costs...
> 
> But as said, my best guess is that the cat is lonely for its owner, and the "way it was" before her owner became ill.
> 
> care



Thanks for that. I am spending time with her and I take her over to her 'home' when I go over to check the house out. She does seem to like me, follows me around and I give her a lot of attention - she even sits with me when I'm working. I bought her bed and bowls and stuff over. She doesn't seem to be losing weight either... she's a chunky monkey! 

I'm totally ok with paying for her myself... I know I could take her to the local shelter and they would take her in but I don't want to do that. I'll either bring her back to the US with me or find a good home for her as and when I have to. I'm getting waaay too attached to her. She only has one eye and she's very funny.


----------



## California Girl

Thanks all for the replies. Most helpful for this non-cat person - I am rapidly reevaluating cats! I like them a lot!


----------



## Truthmatters

If you win their trust they are very wonderful animals.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> If you win their trust they are very wonderful animals.



She sleeps on my bed - when I let her - so I guess that's a good sign. She knew me anyway cuz I used to go visit the old guy who owned her a lot. Tomorrow I'm gonna call the hospice and see if I'm allowed to bring her in to visit him. I think he'd like that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you win their trust they are very wonderful animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sleeps on my bed - when I let her - so I guess that's a good sign. She knew me anyway cuz I used to go visit the old guy who owned her a lot. Tomorrow I'm gonna call the hospice and see if I'm allowed to bring her in to visit him. I think he'd like that.
Click to expand...


Cats can be wonderful companions, CG, but they are also a living reminder that life is short and the end can be pretty tough.  I had two lifetime pets that needed because of their suffering to be put down in a two month period, and I discovered just how affected I have been by their absence.  Still ~~ knowing what I know now, I still would not have missed the experience of those two fur balls in our lives.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you win their trust they are very wonderful animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sleeps on my bed - when I let her - so I guess that's a good sign. She knew me anyway cuz I used to go visit the old guy who owned her a lot. Tomorrow I'm gonna call the hospice and see if I'm allowed to bring her in to visit him. I think he'd like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cats can be wonderful companions, CG, but they are also a living reminder that life is short and the end can be pretty tough.  I had two lifetime pets that needed because of their suffering to be put down in a two month period, and I discovered just how affected I have been by their absence.  Still ~~ knowing what I know now, I still would not have missed the experience of those two fur balls in our lives.
Click to expand...


I grew up with dogs - and horses and a variety of pets but not cats. Losing any of them is like losing family... at least to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, I think we personalize our relationship with pets because (1) we need love, and (2) they don't judge ~~ as long as you feed them on time!


----------



## keee keee

I just got a cat similar to yours but mine has a bad case of the craps, loose stool. he is a little tip for you instead of a overpriced vet go to your local animal shelter, some have vet services at a real low cost. get the same treatment at a third of the cost. good luck with your new little buddy. once it gets to know you, you will have a good friend for life.


----------



## Luissa

California Girl said:


> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.



She probably is adjusting or has hair ball problems!
One tip, never use one of those continuous water feeders, they breed bacteria and cause many cats to get very sick.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you win their trust they are very wonderful animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sleeps on my bed - when I let her - so I guess that's a good sign. She knew me anyway cuz I used to go visit the old guy who owned her a lot. Tomorrow I'm gonna call the hospice and see if I'm allowed to bring her in to visit him. I think he'd like that.
Click to expand...


I bet that would be wonderful for the old guy.

Your a nice person.


----------



## PixieStix

California Girl said:


> Thanks all for the replies. Most helpful for this non-cat person - I am rapidly reevaluating cats! I like them a lot!



What kind of food is she eating and is the cat eating the same food she was eating with her owner? If not sometimes cats become sick for a little while adjusting to changing foods. I am wondering if you are feeding her exclusively soft, can food? Not a good idea

Good luck with the cat CG

If it is hairballs a home remedy, is take about a 1/2 teaspoon of vaseline and place it it the cats jaw, the cat has no choice but to swallow it, then all the hair will come out the other end


----------



## Si modo

One word (hyphenated).  Epi-pen.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

_Who can take the catnip
give it to the cats
Make 'em claw the carpet, roll around and all that

The Candy man
The Candy man can
The Candy man can cuz he gives 'em catnip
and makes the cats feel good_


----------



## Zoom-boing

CG, is anything coming out the other end?  How long has the vomiting been going on?  A vet trip would put your mind at ease but she might just be missing her owner . . . or she ate some tinsel off the Christmas tree.

Don't know what kind of food they sell over the pond but my cat was throwing up the fur balls a lot so I tried Hill's Science Diet Hairball Control (crunchy food) and he only barfs once every couple of weeks now.  Unless he's eaten a plastic bag or something.  

Cats are great and they're great company, whether you want company or not!


----------



## California Girl

keee keee said:


> I just got a cat similar to yours but mine has a bad case of the craps, loose stool. he is a little tip for you instead of a overpriced vet go to your local animal shelter, some have vet services at a real low cost. get the same treatment at a third of the cost. good luck with your new little buddy. once it gets to know you, you will have a good friend for life.



Thanks for the advice. 

I have to say, I would prefer not to use the local shelter - because I know the struggle for funding and I'd rather they use their services for people who can't afford the vet. 

I have an appointment with the vet on Monday. She seems happy enough in the meantime. 

I'll let you all know how it goes.

Thanks again all for the advice and stuff.


----------



## California Girl

Zoom-boing said:


> CG, is anything coming out the other end?  How long has the vomiting been going on?  A vet trip would put your mind at ease but she might just be missing her owner . . . or she ate some tinsel off the Christmas tree.
> 
> Don't know what kind of food they sell over the pond but my cat was throwing up the fur balls a lot so I tried Hill's Science Diet Hairball Control (crunchy food) and he only barfs once every couple of weeks now.  Unless he's eaten a plastic bag or something.
> 
> Cats are great and they're great company, whether you want company or not!



Other end seems fine. Can't be tinsel - there isn't any on the tree. She likes bashing the ornaments - particularly the reindeer bells- and seems fine. I don't think she's in pain or unhappy.... I just think it's odd that she's sick a lot. 

I'm sure the vet will know. Good news is that I can take her down to the hospice so I'm gonna do that today!


----------



## strollingbones

cat is most likey nervous new home....new people...she misses her peeps...watch her and make sure she is taking water and eating....you might consider changing foods...*i know i know i always think that*  perhaps feeding her small amounts...and even if the food is what she ate in the last house....her tummie may be too nervous...


perhaps like gracie.....willows beagle...she is a liberal who has suddenly been found by the enemy...good luck


----------



## California Girl

I've been giving it a bit more thought. I'm wondering if she's a bit stressed because - when old guy was taken into hospital, it happened quite fast and  the cat got left alone in his house for a few days, no food, no fresh water, etc. When I went to visit old guy, he asked me to check up and find out what happened to the cat. So I called around his family and stuff and discovered that no one had done anything. I found her in the house and took her back to mine. She's been with me since and I wonder if being by herself with no food and stuff has upset her.... making her overeat or something.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CG, all of that is quite possible.  Your kitty wants a routine in which to feel comfortable.  Substitute dry food for wet, pay attention to her, and if she is in working order, she will get back to normal very quickly.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.



Keep her on IAMs dry and canned food...maybe Fancy Feast. She needs grass and sometimes a little hairball remedy. If you don't have any Valsaline works in a pinch. Just rub a little on her nose. She'll lick it off.

Stay away from canned fish food because something in it doesn't agree with her.

Check her teeth to see if she has a buildup of plaque on her teeth because that can make them sick.

She needs to go to the vet because a sick cat sometimes has kidney ailments or liver ailments....or it could just be stress.


----------



## keee keee

Watch out for tinsel it could get stuck in the intestines, had to vacuum the tree once to remove all the tinsel noticed  strands coming out the rear end, called vet and was told about what could happen. It something about Christmas trees that mesmerizes cats. they love to screw with them. mine use to climb the tree before knocking it down numerous times each year. Don't you just love cats? want to get even buy a lasor pointer. drives my cat nuts!!!!


----------



## California Girl

keee keee said:


> Watch out for tinsel it could get stuck in the intestines, had to vacuum the tree once to remove all the tinsel noticed  strands coming out the rear end, called vet and was told about what could happen. It something about Christmas trees that mesmerizes cats. they love to screw with them. mine use to climb the tree before knocking it down numerous times each year. Don't you just love cats? want to get even buy a lasor pointer. drives my cat nuts!!!!



I don't have tinsel on the tree but she's managed to break two ornaments so far.  One of them had sentimental value but I don't hold that against her. She looked sorry so I've forgiven her. 

I took her in to see her 'owner' today. He was really pleased to see her - I haven't told him about her problem but I asked generally about her health and stuff.  He didn't mention her being sick so I'm inclined to think it's a new thing. Anyway, I now know which vet she's been to and will take her Monday. Right now, she's banging against my arm - I think she knows I'm talking about her and she's pissed that I've grassed on her.


----------



## Truthmatters

She just wants your full attention.

Thats great that you took her to him.

The vet will have her health history and can help alot I bet.


----------



## keee keee

Want to have some fun with your cat, buy a kiddie fishing pole and tie on a small fur mouse you can buy at wal mart on the end cast it around the house it drives my cat nuts, I have to hide it from the cat when I don't want to play with the cat she chews the mouse off the line if I don't hide it. Stuffed cat toys with catnip also drives them nuts!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Cats are best used as bait when going shark fishing.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> She just wants your full attention.
> 
> Thats great that you took her to him.
> 
> The vet will have her health history and can help alot I bet.



It was cute. He was really thrilled and she was purrrrrrring a lot. She was really good about getting in and out of her carrier and stuff too. I'm gonna take her in regularly now. The hospice say he will probably die soon so I want to make sure he's as happy as he can be in his final days. Don't want him worrying about her. Her name is Mini but I call her 'Stripes'.

She's a monster. But she is sweet... I'm getting waaay too attached.


----------



## keee keee

no liberals are better bait, but leave them whole let the sharks make chum out of them it's fun to hear them scream and thrash around.


----------



## mudwhistle

keee keee said:


> Want to have some fun with your cat, buy a kiddie fishing pole and tie on a small fur mouse you can buy at wal mart on the end cast it around the house it drives my cat nuts, I have to hide it from the cat when I don't want to play with the cat she chews the mouse off the line if I don't hide it. Stuffed cat toys with catnip also drives them nuts!!!



My cat doesn't need catnip.

I think she's nuts.


----------



## Truthmatters

Maybe you could ask the family about wether they want you to keep him permenantly.

Its a hard one to ask but needs to be done.

If they forgot all about her they may not have a place for her after he passses


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just wants your full attention.
> 
> Thats great that you took her to him.
> 
> The vet will have her health history and can help alot I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cute. He was really thrilled and she was purrrrrrring a lot. She was really good about getting in and out of her carrier and stuff too. I'm gonna take her in regularly now. The hospice say he will probably die soon so I want to make sure he's as happy as he can be in his final days. Don't want him worrying about her. Her name is Mini but I call her 'Stripes'.
> 
> She's a monster. But she is sweet... I'm getting waaay too attached.
Click to expand...


You said you wanted a kitty


----------



## mudwhistle

keee keee said:


> no liberals are better bait, but leave them whole let the sharks make chum out of them it's fun to hear them scream and thrash around.



If you take a good knife and gut them before you throw them in the intestines tend to attract more sharks.

Especially the ones that like throwing cats to the sharks.


----------



## keee keee

the more you take your cat for car rides the less freaked out they get. when I was a kid my mom use to take our dogs to Dairy Queen after the vet for an ice cream cone. the vet commented once why the dogs were so happy and not bothered about the vet visit, and my mom told him her trick. dogs and cats are like little kids sometimes.


----------



## keee keee

I like that Mud whistle!!!! But I would use my dull knife!!! You know sharpening a knife takes a long time to get a good edge, and why waste my time or my sharp knife on a liberal!!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

mudwhistle said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> 
> no liberals are better bait, but leave them whole let the sharks make chum out of them it's fun to hear them scream and thrash around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you take a good knife and gut them before you throw them in the intestines tend to attract more sharks.
> 
> Especially the ones that like throwing cats to the sharks.
Click to expand...


Good thing I'm not a liberal that enjoys feeding cats to sharks then.

What happens to conservatives that like to feed cats to sharks? I fit more in that category.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Maybe you could ask the family about wether they want you to keep him permenantly.
> 
> Its a hard one to ask but needs to be done.
> 
> If they forgot all about her they may not have a place for her after he passses



They don't even go visit him so I'm pretty sure they aren't interested in 'stripes'. I told them he isn't expected to live much longer and they were like 'ok, thanks'. WTF? He's a nice old guy, WWII vet, widower and his own kids don't seem concerned at all. What kind of family are they? 

So, I've told him that I will make sure the cat is well cared for. I said if I had to, I'll take her back to the US with me.


----------



## Yukon

California Girl said:


> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.



....put the flea-bag into a bag, tie a rock to it and throw it the river. Presto...problem solved !


----------



## JakeStarkey

CaliforniaGirl, I am being serious now.

The cat is yours by his wish, your attention, and your possession.  They are precious.  They deserve the best kitty mommies they can get.  Love your kitty as hard as you can, and Stripes will be your furry and purry until it is time to cross over.  It will be worth it.


----------



## Yukon

JakeStarkey said:


> CaliforniaGirl, I am being serious now.
> 
> The cat is yours by his wish, your attention, and your possession.  They are precious.  They deserve the best kitty mommies they can get.  Love your kitty as hard as you can, and Stripes will be your furry and purry until it is time to cross over.  It will be worth it.




....and they call me a bleeding heart Liberal........hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Yukon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CaliforniaGirl, I am being serious now.
> 
> The cat is yours by his wish, your attention, and your possession.  They are precious.  They deserve the best kitty mommies they can get.  Love your kitty as hard as you can, and Stripes will be your furry and purry until it is time to cross over.  It will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and they call me a bleeding heart Liberal........hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


No, we call you a creepy pedophile.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> CaliforniaGirl, I am being serious now.
> 
> The cat is yours by his wish, your attention, and your possession.  They are precious.  They deserve the best kitty mommies they can get.  Love your kitty as hard as you can, and Stripes will be your furry and purry until it is time to cross over.  It will be worth it.



Interesting you should say that. I just spoke to my dad to ask him about bringing her back home. I'm only gonna give her up if I find a really good home for her and, to be honest, if I think it's in her best interest to stay with me, then that's what I'll do. If it's best for her to go to someone else, then that's what I'll do. In the meantime, she and I are stuck with each other and neither of us seems to mind.   She is adorable. I'm considering posting a pic so you guys can see who your helping out.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yukon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CaliforniaGirl, I am being serious now.
> 
> The cat is yours by his wish, your attention, and your possession.  They are precious.  They deserve the best kitty mommies they can get.  Love your kitty as hard as you can, and Stripes will be your furry and purry until it is time to cross over.  It will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and they call me a bleeding heart Liberal........hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


You have no depth to your character is all, Yukon.  And if you are like agnaposte and Contumacious, a pervtard, I pity and despise your behavior.


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CaliforniaGirl, I am being serious now.
> 
> The cat is yours by his wish, your attention, and your possession.  They are precious.  They deserve the best kitty mommies they can get.  Love your kitty as hard as you can, and Stripes will be your furry and purry until it is time to cross over.  It will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you should say that. I just spoke to my dad to ask him about bringing her back home. I'm only gonna give her up if I find a really good home for her and, to be honest, if I think it's in her best interest to stay with me, then that's what I'll do. If it's best for her to go to someone else, then that's what I'll do. In the meantime, she and I are stuck with each other and neither of us seems to mind.   She is adorable. I'm considering posting a pic so you guys can see who your helping out.
Click to expand...


Post a pic of you and the cat.  The cat can wear a mask to maintain privacy on the forum.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CaliforniaGirl, I am being serious now.
> 
> The cat is yours by his wish, your attention, and your possession.  They are precious.  They deserve the best kitty mommies they can get.  Love your kitty as hard as you can, and Stripes will be your furry and purry until it is time to cross over.  It will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you should say that. I just spoke to my dad to ask him about bringing her back home. I'm only gonna give her up if I find a really good home for her and, to be honest, if I think it's in her best interest to stay with me, then that's what I'll do. If it's best for her to go to someone else, then that's what I'll do. In the meantime, she and I are stuck with each other and neither of us seems to mind.   She is adorable. I'm considering posting a pic so you guys can see who your helping out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a pic of you and the cat.  The cat can wear a mask to maintain privacy on the forum.
Click to expand...


What???? If I post a pic of me with cat, then AGaySailor will whine for the rest of the year about my ugliness - and since it's only January, it would be a looooong year!! I'll take a pic of said cat and post that though!


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could ask the family about wether they want you to keep him permenantly.
> 
> Its a hard one to ask but needs to be done.
> 
> If they forgot all about her they may not have a place for her after he passses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even go visit him so I'm pretty sure they aren't interested in 'stripes'. I told them he isn't expected to live much longer and they were like 'ok, thanks'. WTF? He's a nice old guy, WWII vet, widower and his own kids don't seem concerned at all. What kind of family are they?
> 
> So, I've told him that I will make sure the cat is well cared for. I said if I had to, I'll take her back to the US with me.
Click to expand...


How very sad.

Its good for him and the kitty you are there.

better check the laws on bringing her back before you deside. You may have to get her a good home if the laws are too stringent.

I recently had to find a home for a dog I found and fostered for a couple of months. I was really sad to hand him over but I ahve seen him in his new home and he is SOOOOO happy it makes it all worth it.

Whats best for them has to take precidence.


----------



## Yukon

JakeStarkey said:


> Post a pic of you and the cat.




Could you identify the cat?


----------



## Colin

Yukon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pic of you and the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you identify the cat?
Click to expand...


Careful folks. The ecclesiastical pervert is looking for a piece of tail!


----------



## dilloduck

Colin said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pic of you and the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you identify the cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful folks. The ecclesiastical pervert is looking for a piece of tail!
Click to expand...


hold it-----someone stole my title ????


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pic of you and the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you identify the cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful folks. The ecclesiastical pervert is looking for a piece of tail!
Click to expand...


While I don't actually have Yukon on ignore, I pay no heed to what he says. I find withholding food from trolls works wonders. They starve, they die.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could ask the family about wether they want you to keep him permenantly.
> 
> Its a hard one to ask but needs to be done.
> 
> If they forgot all about her they may not have a place for her after he passses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even go visit him so I'm pretty sure they aren't interested in 'stripes'. I told them he isn't expected to live much longer and they were like 'ok, thanks'. WTF? He's a nice old guy, WWII vet, widower and his own kids don't seem concerned at all. What kind of family are they?
> 
> So, I've told him that I will make sure the cat is well cared for. I said if I had to, I'll take her back to the US with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How very sad.
> 
> Its good for him and the kitty you are there.
> 
> better check the laws on bringing her back before you deside. You may have to get her a good home if the laws are too stringent.
> 
> I recently had to find a home for a dog I found and fostered for a couple of months. I was really sad to hand him over but I ahve seen him in his new home and he is SOOOOO happy it makes it all worth it.
> 
> Whats best for them has to take precidence.
Click to expand...


My dad runs his own charter business so he'll know about the regs for animals entering the country. I'll email him and find out. My theory is the same - her best interests are paramount. 

I just wish it was Monday so I could get her health checked out. I've made sure she's getting dry food, cleaned her teeth and done everything else that everyone here has suggested. 

She seems pretty chilled out. Should I maybe give her another glass of champagne? 

By the way.... who knew that cats have their own special milk? I did not!!! Anyway, I've got her cat milk instead of cows milk now. She seems to like it.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even go visit him so I'm pretty sure they aren't interested in 'stripes'. I told them he isn't expected to live much longer and they were like 'ok, thanks'. WTF? He's a nice old guy, WWII vet, widower and his own kids don't seem concerned at all. What kind of family are they?
> 
> So, I've told him that I will make sure the cat is well cared for. I said if I had to, I'll take her back to the US with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very sad.
> 
> Its good for him and the kitty you are there.
> 
> better check the laws on bringing her back before you deside. You may have to get her a good home if the laws are too stringent.
> 
> I recently had to find a home for a dog I found and fostered for a couple of months. I was really sad to hand him over but I ahve seen him in his new home and he is SOOOOO happy it makes it all worth it.
> 
> Whats best for them has to take precidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad runs his own charter business so he'll know about the regs for animals entering the country. I'll email him and find out. My theory is the same - her best interests are paramount.
> 
> I just wish it was Monday so I could get her health checked out. I've made sure she's getting dry food, cleaned her teeth and done everything else that everyone here has suggested.
> 
> She seems pretty chilled out. Should I maybe give her another glass of champagne?
> 
> By the way.... who knew that cats have their own special milk? I did not!!! Anyway, I've got her cat milk instead of cows milk now. She seems to like it.
Click to expand...


How did you get the cat to stay still to be milked.?


----------



## Truthmatters

Same with dogs cows milk isnt good for them.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Same with dogs cows milk isnt good for them.



I have learned a LOT in this thread - and when I was buying her some dry food... She's kitted out with toys, milk, and various 'necessities'.   I'm not so much an owner as her staff!


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same with dogs cows milk isnt good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a LOT in this thread - and when I was buying her some dry food... She's kitted out with toys, milk, and various 'necessities'.   I'm not so much an owner as her staff!
Click to expand...


Join the club.....went to get hairball remedy and ended up with flea and tick shampoo, kitty vitamins, canned catfood, a new cat bed....etc.


----------



## Truthmatters

every cat owner is reduced to staff eventually


----------



## alan1

California Girl said:


> Any cat experts?? Help me!.


Simmer in 50% chicken stock and 50% coconut milk with garlic, ginger, lemongrass, kaffir lime leaves and thai chilies (dice chilies for more intense flavor) for 20 minutes.   Remove from heat and add 1/4 cup fish sauce and 1/4 cup lime juice.  Toss in sliced tomatoes then garnish with cilantro and serve.


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> 
> no liberals are better bait, but leave them whole let the sharks make chum out of them it's fun to hear them scream and thrash around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you take a good knife and gut them before you throw them in the intestines tend to attract more sharks.
> 
> Especially the ones that like throwing cats to the sharks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm not a liberal that enjoys feeding cats to sharks then.
> 
> What happens to conservatives that like to feed cats to sharks? I fit more in that category.
Click to expand...


Well then it doesn't apply to you then does it....Mr. Overly Defensive.

Conservatives get a pass. The Libs do it so why can't we.


----------



## RadiomanATL

mudwhistle said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you take a good knife and gut them before you throw them in the intestines tend to attract more sharks.
> 
> Especially the ones that like throwing cats to the sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm not a liberal that enjoys feeding cats to sharks then.
> 
> What happens to conservatives that like to feed cats to sharks? I fit more in that category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then it doesn't apply to you then does it....Mr. Overly Defensive.
> 
> Conservatives get a pass. The Libs do it so why can't we.
Click to expand...


Not overly defensive. Overly accurate


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm not a liberal that enjoys feeding cats to sharks then.
> 
> What happens to conservatives that like to feed cats to sharks? I fit more in that category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then it doesn't apply to you then does it....Mr. Overly Defensive.
> 
> Conservatives get a pass. The Libs do it so why can't we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not overly defensive. Overly accurate
Click to expand...


Overly Defensive because it was a joke.

I know what you are. No need to turn this into another pissing contest.


----------



## RadiomanATL

mudwhistle said:


> Overly Defensive because it was a joke.



So was my response.


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overly Defensive because it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was my response.
Click to expand...


Yes.....and no.


----------



## RadiomanATL

mudwhistle said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overly Defensive because it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was my response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.....and no.
Click to expand...


Ooooh. A mind reader...

Lets team up. With my brains and yer ability we can make a mint.


----------



## mudwhistle

I keep checking my cat for gills because she loves water.

Flush the toilet....start the shower...pour water in her dish and she comes running.


She's not thirsty....she just likes playing with it.


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was my response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....and no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh. A mind reader...
> 
> Lets team up. With my brains and yer ability we can make a mint.
Click to expand...


It was a joke....but not funny.

Jokes usually are funny so to some it's not a joke.


----------



## Coyote

Hey CG...post a picture of Ms. Kitty


----------



## CMike

I have two cats. George who is a big black furry one, and Fred, who is a smaller grey and white one.

What is interesting is that they both have real distinct personalities.

Both are very pathetic and lovable in their own ways.

George brings us presents (plastic bags and bills) from the downstairs to our upstairs bedroom.


----------



## Coyote

CMike said:


> I have two cats. George who is a big black furry one, and Fred, who is a smaller grey and white one.
> 
> What is interesting is that they both have real distinct personalities.
> 
> Both are very pathetic and lovable in their own ways.
> 
> George brings us presents (plastic bags and bills) from the downstairs to our upstairs bedroom.



That is too funny!

I once had a cat that would carry things.  He had a fetish for potholders - he'd dig them out of the clean laundry, carry them around, drop them in the waterbowl and then, take them soaking wet, up to the bedroom to leave on the bed.  Cats have a sense of humor!


----------



## Zona

I have a few cats but before I give you any advice, I need to know if this cat is left leaning or right leaning.


----------



## JakeStarkey

http://kentodacat.deviantart.com/art/Communist-Kitty-Loves-all-126835279


----------



## xsited1

California Girl said:


> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.



Without going through the entire thread (because I'm extremely lazy), can you give us an update???


----------



## AmericasBrave58

California Girl said:


> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.



 Oh yes indeed you can over feed a cat to the point that they can nolonger hold anything down, and their tummies swellup and their bowels begin to back up. Then they may also be checked for Feline Diabetes, or Feline digestive problems. What breed of cat is it? Russian Blues can have a very fragile digestive system, enough to get Feline Diabetes. You need to avoid high grease contents in the food,spicy foods, nuts and Chocolate, that can cause their system to shut down, have major poopies!!! and dehydration, I am a Vet Tech, so i care for the cuddly creatures. I would take that little kitty to a vet quick like. How is is your kitty?


----------



## alan1

xsited1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without going through the entire thread (because I'm extremely lazy), can you give us an update???
Click to expand...

The cat still barfs.
It's a female cat, big surprise.


----------



## AmericasBrave58

MountainMan said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without going through the entire thread (because I'm extremely lazy), can you give us an update???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cat still barfs.
> It's a female cat, big surprise.
Click to expand...


 I will be glad to find you a link, to the Animal care program, in the ASPCA.It's ASPCA: The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

California Girl said:


> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.


Cats puke  if they eat to fast or dislike what they have eaten you  will have to find something it likes with holding food for a day  doesnt hurt  and improves its POV.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr.Fitnah said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Cats puke  if they eat to fast or dislike what they have eaten you  will have to find something it likes with holding food for a day  doesnt hurt  and improves its POV.
Click to expand...


Cats also puke when you don't feed them on time and something of their liking so they go and find a nice plastic bag or, ooo some packing tape, and eat _just enough_ to get themselves to hork, hork, hork it up all over the rug. 

Hey CG, have you got one of these yet?


----------



## alan1

Zoom-boing said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Cats puke  if they eat to fast or dislike what they have eaten you  will have to find something it likes with holding food for a day  doesnt hurt  and improves its POV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cats also puke when you don't feed them on time and something of their liking so they go and find a nice plastic bag or, ooo some packing tape, and eat _just enough_ to get themselves to hork, hork, hork it up all over the rug.
> 
> Hey CG, have you got one of these yet?
Click to expand...


Somebody call 911
I'm laughing so hard I think I'm gonna have a heart attack.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> I have a few cats but before I give you any advice, I need to know if this cat is left leaning or right leaning.



Cats aren't political.....[which is a good thing].


----------



## RadiomanATL

mudwhistle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few cats but before I give you any advice, I need to know if this cat is left leaning or right leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats aren't political.....[which is a good thing].
Click to expand...


For Zona, his morning bowel movements are political.


----------



## mudwhistle

JakeStarkey said:


> Communist Kitty Loves all by ~KentoDaCat on deviantART



Saw *'9'* last night. That was one weird cartoon.

Reason I mentioned it is because of the ad at your link.


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few cats but before I give you any advice, I need to know if this cat is left leaning or right leaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats aren't political.....[which is a good thing].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Zona, his morning bowel movements are political.
Click to expand...


Sometimes I hate politics. 

Who all here hates politics.

Let's vote on it.


----------



## mudwhistle

MountainMan said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without going through the entire thread (because I'm extremely lazy), can you give us an update???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cat still barfs.
> It's a female cat, big surprise.
Click to expand...


Yeah......but if you see them eat and they put a paw down their throat then you've got a seriously sick cat.

Next thing it'll be doing is asking you if they look fat.


----------



## oki

try feeding the cat half of her normal food at a time, or less. my moms cat eats everything you give it, no matter how much. and then throws up as well. so now my mom feeds him half portions, the second half 1-2 hours later, and that works. that cat used to be a stray, so hes got survival instinct of taking all you can get. 

im guessing its stress, because her owner is gone. cats arent very good with change. 
anyway id go to a vet just to make sure its nothing serious.


----------



## mudwhistle

oki said:


> try feeding the cat half of her normal food at a time, or less. my moms cat eats everything you give it, no matter how much. and then throws up as well. so now my mom feeds him half portions, the second half 1-2 hours later, and that works. that cat used to be a stray, so hes got survival instinct of taking all you can get.
> 
> im guessing its stress, because her owner is gone. cats arent very good with change.
> anyway id go to a vet just to make sure its nothing serious.



My cat was a stray. We got her when she was barely weened. She used to eat and eat...now she saves some of it for later. She wouldn't be that way if she wasn't happy.


----------



## CMike

Coyote said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cats. George who is a big black furry one, and Fred, who is a smaller grey and white one.
> 
> What is interesting is that they both have real distinct personalities.
> 
> Both are very pathetic and lovable in their own ways.
> 
> George brings us presents (plastic bags and bills) from the downstairs to our upstairs bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny!
> 
> I once had a cat that would carry things.  He had a fetish for potholders - he'd dig them out of the clean laundry, carry them around, drop them in the waterbowl and then, take them soaking wet, up to the bedroom to leave on the bed.  Cats have a sense of humor!
Click to expand...


 I remember when George was a kitten. He used to unravel all the toilet paper.

In fact, one time, he unraveled the toilet paper going up the stairs.

They are very entertaining.


----------



## mudwhistle

CMike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cats. George who is a big black furry one, and Fred, who is a smaller grey and white one.
> 
> What is interesting is that they both have real distinct personalities.
> 
> Both are very pathetic and lovable in their own ways.
> 
> George brings us presents (plastic bags and bills) from the downstairs to our upstairs bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny!
> 
> I once had a cat that would carry things.  He had a fetish for potholders - he'd dig them out of the clean laundry, carry them around, drop them in the waterbowl and then, take them soaking wet, up to the bedroom to leave on the bed.  Cats have a sense of humor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when George was a kitten. He used to unravel all the toilet paper.
> 
> In fact, one time, he unraveled the toilet paper going up the stairs.
> 
> They are very entertaining.
Click to expand...


Mine grabbed the end of the roll this morning and took off down the hall.


----------



## CMike

mudwhistle said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny!
> 
> I once had a cat that would carry things.  He had a fetish for potholders - he'd dig them out of the clean laundry, carry them around, drop them in the waterbowl and then, take them soaking wet, up to the bedroom to leave on the bed.  Cats have a sense of humor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when George was a kitten. He used to unravel all the toilet paper.
> 
> In fact, one time, he unraveled the toilet paper going up the stairs.
> 
> They are very entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine grabbed the end of the roll this morning and took off down the hall.
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny!
> 
> I once had a cat that would carry things.  He had a fetish for potholders - he'd dig them out of the clean laundry, carry them around, drop them in the waterbowl and then, take them soaking wet, up to the bedroom to leave on the bed.  Cats have a sense of humor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when George was a kitten. He used to unravel all the toilet paper.
> 
> In fact, one time, he unraveled the toilet paper going up the stairs.
> 
> They are very entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine grabbed the end of the roll this morning and took off down the hall.
Click to expand...


Did she have velcroed paws?


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when George was a kitten. He used to unravel all the toilet paper.
> 
> In fact, one time, he unraveled the toilet paper going up the stairs.
> 
> They are very entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine grabbed the end of the roll this morning and took off down the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did she have velcroed paws?
Click to expand...


She always has those...but she had it in her mouth so she could run faster.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CaliforniaGirl caught in the act: http://brotherpeacemaker.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/cat_burglar.jpg.

Mudwhistle feeling in good: http://razorwing.net/crazykat.jpg.

cmike and friend: http://www.free-toddlers-activity-and-discipline-guide.com/images/people-boy-cat.jpg.


----------



## JakeStarkey

jakestarkey's favorite position: http://files.myopera.com/operainchicago/albums/454462/Our boy cat Bob in the sink!.jpg

patek on a bad day: http://images2.layoutsparks.com/1/95596/angry-kitty-purple-cat.jpg

diamonddavid in mood: http://rlv.zcache.com/angry_kitty_poster-p228598536141232563t5ta_400.jpg.


----------



## CMike

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when George was a kitten. He used to unravel all the toilet paper.
> 
> In fact, one time, he unraveled the toilet paper going up the stairs.
> 
> They are very entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine grabbed the end of the roll this morning and took off down the hall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did she have velcroed paws?
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

Just so y'all know. She's fine!! YAY!!! Stress related. She needs TLC and a change of diet and exercise. I've told her she's gonna spend 30 mins on the treadmill every day. LOL


----------



## BridgieBridge

Phew, i was very concerned for a minute reading this! Cat's can get intestinal diseases that can make them bloated and look healthy, but they are deathly. Also being around the holiday's i was praying she did'nt eat any poinsettia's THEY ARE HIGHLY poisonous to cats. If you are going to be this cats owner and you have any houseplants you should look them up, not all but some are really not good for your cat. The poor cat, i strongly recommend if her owner shall pass then you should keep her. Being she is a stress prone kitty, it would just be best if she did not have to endure that again! Changing foods is not good, but i would consult with your vet about which food you are feeding her, some are really not good. If the brand she is being fed now is suitable by your vet then i would keep her on that. Be sure to keep her dishes clean. My cat's rarely go out so i feed them and indoor formula with the grasses and so forth in it, but if yours is not like that, then you can get a planter and plant some cat grass! Also i would get her something to "paw paw" on , in other words a scratching post or so, so she can trim her nails. Make her a lil spot by a window to lay, cat's love to bask in the sunlight. Good luck and blessings to you both!


----------



## JakeStarkey

California Girl said:


> Just so y'all know. She's fine!! YAY!!! Stress related. She needs TLC and a change of diet and exercise. I've told her she's gonna spend 30 mins on the treadmill every day. LOL



I am glad to know that you and your kitty are fine!

You do know that it is a socialist European kitty?


----------



## California Girl

BridgieBridge said:


> Phew, i was very concerned for a minute reading this! Cat's can get intestinal diseases that can make them bloated and look healthy, but they are deathly. Also being around the holiday's i was praying she did'nt eat any poinsettia's THEY ARE HIGHLY poisonous to cats. If you are going to be this cats owner and you have any houseplants you should look them up, not all but some are really not good for your cat. The poor cat, i strongly recommend if her owner shall pass then you should keep her. Being she is a stress prone kitty, it would just be best if she did not have to endure that again! Changing foods is not good, but i would consult with your vet about which food you are feeding her, some are really not good. If the brand she is being fed now is suitable by your vet then i would keep her on that. Be sure to keep her dishes clean. My cat's rarely go out so i feed them and indoor formula with the grasses and so forth in it, but if yours is not like that, then you can get a planter and plant some cat grass! Also i would get her something to "paw paw" on , in other words a scratching post or so, so she can trim her nails. Make her a lil spot by a window to lay, cat's love to bask in the sunlight. Good luck and blessings to you both!



Changing her food on advice of vet. He said she needs more dry food. She's got all her stuff from her old home, bed, toys, scratch post and stuff.  I'll get her an indoor planter though... she might like that. 

She was out in the snow today. Liked it for a little while but then spent the afternoon warming by the fire. She's very cute.


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> I have kind of inherited a cat. She's "owned" (in as much as any cat is "owned") by my neighbour who is terminally ill in hospital. I promised I would take care of said cat - who is adorable - but I know next to nothing about cats.
> 
> So, can cats be bulemic? Because every time she eats, she's sick. She seems fine and dandy otherwise. Can you overfeed a cat?
> 
> I'll take her to the vets if necessary - I don't mind stumping up some cash to care for her - but I'd rather know if it's something I'm doing wrong. I haven't changed her catfood or anything so I don't what I can do. I like her so I want to make sure she's ok.



You've probably got it figured out by now, but it's probably stress. Missing owner, new home and surroundings. Poor kitty just doesn't know what's going on is all. If she really gets stressed, she'll start chewing her hair off. A vet could prescribe a mild tranquilizer if it gets that bad. But I think she'll probably be just fine as long as she knows you're not going to hurt her.


----------



## MaggieMae

As a first time cat owner, I'd never heard of hair balls and the first time I saw one, I freaked. It looked like a turd produced by a Great Dane and located nowhere near the litter box. Picture crazy woman screaming that I'd adopted a cat from Hell. Poor thing hid for hours, but we were soon best buds, and as many here know, I just recently had to have him put down. 

I hope you adopt her forever, CG. You'll be a kind owner. Hey, maybe the gentleman who passed her on to you would appreciate seeing all your support posted here.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Maggie Mae, I am sad for you because I know what you went through when you had to have a life pet put down.


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> Just so y'all know. She's fine!! YAY!!! Stress related. She needs TLC and a change of diet and exercise. I've told her she's gonna spend 30 mins on the treadmill every day. LOL



Great news. I hope you're ready to spend endless wasted hours perusing (and reposting) all the cat stuff you'll find on the Internet like all the rest of us cat lovers. Here, I'll get you started (hat tip to Jake for his funny links to USMB catposters).

Google Image Result for http://lolblog.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/1191862800-1189850290150.jpg


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> As a first time cat owner, I'd never heard of hair balls and the first time I saw one, I freaked. It looked like a turd produced by a Great Dane and located nowhere near the litter box. Picture crazy woman screaming that I'd adopted a cat from Hell. Poor thing hid for hours, but we were soon best buds, and as many here know, I just recently had to have him put down.
> 
> I hope you adopt her forever, CG. You'll be a kind owner. Hey, maybe the gentleman who passed her on to you would appreciate seeing all your support posted here.



Your av looks just like her only she has white feet, a white tip on her tail and only one eye, but she loves to twist herself upside down. And she loves to annoy me by sitting behind me and tapping my shoulder with her paw. 

I'll take her to the hospice tomorrow to see old guy. And I talked to my dad about bringing her back to the US. The vet said she would be fine with the trip.... and she, like me, will travel in style... no baggage area for her! Hell no. She comes with me.


----------



## sboyle24

Your cat is probably just a loser. You should give it a friend.


----------

